
Show HN: Map of places suitable for remote work - petr-nagy
https://workplacelist.co/#/at/-8.65478,115.13109/zoom/16/bearing/0/pitch/60/style/default/mode/map/
======
petr-nagy
This is a second iteration of my little side project, now enhanced based on
the feedback from previous round.

The problem: In my travels, I got into situations where it was difficult to
find any proper workspace nearby my hotel/airbnb/hostel. This is a problem
with areas not marked as "hot" nomad destinations.

What's new in version 2.0

≫ More data The first version relied only on data provided by website visitors
and it caused major concerns. I've added new data sources. As a result, every
place on Earth should be more or less covered even without user input.

≫ New [verified] badge to easily filter the TOP places. Place becomes verified
when liked by user who did sign-in.

≫ Ability to sign in (fb/google) and Upvote places | Post comments | Upload
place pictures

≫ New presets with images in the search widget so newcomers can find the hot
locations faster.

≫ Sidebar with 3 sections: Recommended | Liked | History

≫ 2d/3d Map Toggle between the classic (2d) view on your phone or 3d view for
bigger angle.

≫ Toggle between map view / list view

Cheers!

